# purchase peptides ostarine



## oldmanwinter (Apr 12, 2013)

i have a bottle of osta from purchace peps but have not tried it out yet.
has anyone tried it out yet? the warnings on the lable a a little freaky. i love idea of an anabolic with minimal sides but i want to be as educated as possible before diving in. any previous xp with purchase peps osta would be greatly apreciated. 

thanks, oldmanwinter


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 13, 2013)

I ran it @ 1ml (33mg) every morning. Stand alone, with no aas. Loved it.
Good:
 Gained size, definition, shed some fat, and strength went up. Almost as if I were on cycle. 

Bad:
First week it gave me the shits. Thats it.


----------



## oldmanwinter (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks for answering my question bro, that eases my mind a little. looking forward to running it myself.
might go with a lower dose, prob the standard 12.5 because i'm old lol.
much appriciated.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 13, 2013)

Keep us informed on how 12.5 treats you. I'm sure your going to like the stuff no matter the dose.
 I'm pretty much making this my staple for off cycle supps. Altho, I've been wondering what it could add During a cycle......


----------



## oldmanwinter (Apr 13, 2013)

i'm thinking osta+cjc1295+huperzine A=nice results
muscle cells grow, fat cells shrink, and huperzine acks as a mild myostatin inhibitor
beging my experiment mon. will keep folks informed on progress


----------



## weezy1974 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm just about finished with the first bottle and loved it.  I just ordered second bottle.  Started at the 12.5mg dose for the first week but then bumped to 20mg.  I want to run at least another 4-5 weeks who knows maybe longer as a sub for TRT type program  (so I'm not going to go any higher as some say there could be slight suppression running it longer than 6 weeks at a dose higher than 25. They say there isn't much difference between 12.5 and 25 but my rat was feeling really good week 2 forward from the higher dose (20mg). I Gained 6lbs from first bottle and hope to get another 6-8lbs out of second. I'm 39 and had low t levels (350) at last blood work.  Have not had bloods done since starting Osta but will in the next couple weeks.  My first cycle ever was an HDrol/Epi cycle.  I'm digging the Osta as I didn't have all the pre loading for a cycle and even if I get slight suppression I've got tamoxifen on hand just in case.  Other than that no PCT so it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## oldmanwinter (Apr 23, 2013)

weez-im glad its woking good for u, i tried it for 6 days and thats all i could stand. man the good was really good. pumps-libido-fat melting. but i got some bad sides- felt light headed and dizzy-some sick tummy-. i drive alot so not safe for me. i guess some tolerate it well and some dont. im going cjc1295 next. see how that goes.


----------

